# Cant find A/C relay fuse (#384)



## msgtnobody (May 9, 2009)

Bought my first VW Passat and A/C was not working. started trouble shooting while looking for 384 fuse could not find it?? I have climtronic system would that be reason no 384 fuse???


----------

